# I've returned! (:



## kaseyisrad (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm back on the Forum. 

I haven't had a busy summer really, alot of reinventing, I suppose. I visted my mother for a month out of my summer vacation, only to see that she has a new boyfriend and a need to have me in her life more. School vacations is all she'll get for now. She's doing alot better though, I was suprised.

I'm working on alot of new peices. Poems and short stories more often now than anything. I haven't been able to grab on to anything and turn it into a novel yet; that's why I'm here. I find when I'm around other writers I tend to want to write more. Maybe it's a competitive thing. 

Also, I've found I really love acting. I'll be starring in Beauty and the Beast this fall. 

Look forward to posting again. 

-Kasey \\/


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey and welcome back, Kasey.

Ah, I envy you. Acting is something I wanna do in my life at some point...


----------



## kaseyisrad (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you. 
& Go for it! It's really great for stress, it's nice to escape into someone elses life for awhile.


----------



## terrib (Aug 22, 2008)

welcome back kasey...glad to hear your mom is doing better....sure missed you, kid


----------



## kaseyisrad (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks, Terrib.


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 22, 2008)

> it's nice to escape into someone elses life for awhile


That's probably part of why I write. I really couldn't act though; I get stage fright holding a conversation with more than three people ;-)


----------



## Nickie (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome back!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome back to WF Kasey


----------



## Sam (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome back, Kasey.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome back, Kasey.  Been wondering where you'd disappeared to.


----------



## flashgordon (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome back.... I wish I had a summer vacation.


----------



## kaseyisrad (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Lexy (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Kasey....grats on Beauty and the Beast! 
By the way, really like your signature.


----------



## kaseyisrad (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you, and thank you.


----------



## Otto Ray Sing (Aug 25, 2008)

Kasey, it's good to find that your mother is feeling better.  Keep up the acting.  Maybe someday we'll see you on the big screen.


----------



## kaseyisrad (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you! Hmm, being on the big screen sounds lovely


----------



## A-L (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## XxSavannahxX (Aug 27, 2008)

KASEYYYYYYY WRITING BUDDYYYYY (= I never thought I would find you on here!!!! haha I just got your comment for "Fair Weathered Secret" and thank you, I really have been trying to work on description. (= 

I also took your advice and signed up here (= so thank you so much for recommending this site (=

XoXo.


----------



## kaseyisrad (Aug 27, 2008)

No problem!


----------

